# Как выпрямить залоги?



## rodiongork (27 Дек 2016)

Уважаемые Гуру, чувствую вновь нужна подсказка знатоков!

Почитав интернеты я решил что дело, вроде, нехитрое. Отсоединил, поскребывая ножичком, лайки - счистил с них и с планок остатки того чем они были приклеены...

*1.* Стал пытаться выпрямить - сначала просто скручивал их в обратном направлении. Вроде бы они приобретают обратный изгиб - но во-первых непонятно, навсегда ли. Во-вторых я б предпочел чтоб они были плоскими - а то немножко горбятся над планкой - что, наверное, нехорошо.

*2. *С другой порцией поступил сурово - положил между листами бумаги, спрыснул водицей - сверху поставил теплый утюжок. Через полчаса выкинул съежившиеся и потемневшие трупики.

*3. *Третью порцию повыбирал вместо испорченных с неиспользуемого резонатора (правда он на октаву ниже - но по толщине и размеру вроде бы нашлись подходящие - некоторые чуть-чуть подрезал). Также зачистил, спрыснул, положил между страницами книжки и все вместе засунул под комод в качестве пресса. Наутро они почти все выглядят как распрямившиеся. Но не все. Так что некоторые подкрутил пальцами (по первому способу). Прилепил и пошел на работу. Вечером буду пробовать.

*Собственно, вопрос* - можно ли как-то более грамотно это делать (считая что идеально распрямить в книжке их не удалось).

*Второй вопрос* - если отправиться в магазинчик где торгуют кожей и попытаться выбрать какую-нить тонкую и деликатную - пойдет ли она на замену? Или нужен более специальный материал?


----------



## glory (27 Дек 2016)

Лайка на залогах не совсем простая, т.н. безщелочная.. На Юпитере, дай Бог памяти, используется вроде 17 типоразмеров лайки. Грамотно подобрать - большое искусство, т.к. от залогов зависит и ответ и мощность и наличие-отсутствие призвуков ит.д. и т.п... Не зря говорят что залоги тоже звучат. Пробовать конечно можно, но я предпочитаю лайку с донора..
При незначительных скручиваниях я прокручиваю лайку в пальцах  - этого достаточно.. При серьезных деформациях использую вариант 3. Только лайку нужно откровенно замачивать в воде и не обязательно совать под комод. Сутки подсыхания и даже откровенно зажеваная мехом становится идеально ровной..


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Дек 2016)

Ножиком скоблить- не надо. Зажимаем залог щепотью и проводим тем местом, где старый клей, по шкурке средней зернистости. 

Далее. Пятилитровая банка кладётся на бок. На неё лепим смоченные залоги, потом туго оборачиваем, пардон, портянкой. Короче, тканью. Ткань зачипириваем булавками. Ставим банку в штатную позу. Наливаем горячую воду. Когда вода остынет- залоги уже с заданной обратной дугой, и сухие.

Есть мысль. Старый советский фотоглянцеватель в сочетании с ЛАТРом. И первое, и второе- ищется за копейки на том же преступном сайте, Авито.  Но пока всё не доходят руки...


----------



## glory (27 Дек 2016)

=+!Оригинально. Дельная мысль


----------



## krainalelek (27 Дек 2016)

Если в помещении, где храниться инструмент низкая влажность, то кожа пересыхает, становится не такой эластичной, как была изначально. И порой бывает недостаточно просто смочить водой. Нужно еще смачивать вазелиновым маслом, затем промывать в водно-глицериновой смеси. Иногда бывает проще заменить залоги на новые, чем пытаться придать им изначальные свойства. И кожу греть нельзя. Сушить залоги нужно при комнатной температуре.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Дек 2016)

Греть- нельзя. А 55-60 градусов, которые из-под крана текут, не повредят... Поэтому и хочу ЛАТР присовокупить к глянцевателю,  чтобы не "греть", а просто подсушивать.   

В ряде квартир в ряде городов при "комнатной" температуре залоги скорее покроются мхом, чем высохнут...


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (28 Дек 2016)

rodiongork писал:


> Доброго времени суток! Один знакомый (В контакте, в сообществе по ремонту баянов) дал вот такой рецепт. На 1 лить теплой воды 100 грамм уксуса, 1 капля моющего средства (без фанатизма). Залить лайку этим раствором, в банке или бутылки тщательно потрясти, оставить на 15-30 мин. Промыть в прохладной или теплой воде, сушить в махровом полотенце под прессом. Делал так не один раз, один раз передержал в растворе и под прессом на долго оставил, лайка слегка задубела, потеряла эластичность. Главное не передержать в растворе и потом при сушки под прессом.


----------



## rodiongork (28 Дек 2016)

Друзья, большое всем спасибо за массу интригующей информации - и про бесщелочную лайку, и про банку, и про раствор!

Я точно пытался вокруг емкости какой-то их намотать, но по глупости скотчем решил прилепить, вместо "портянки" - к счастью всего три штуки... от скотча конечно они потом без травм не отклеились и я что-то идею забросил.

Цитата:


> Поэтому и хочу ЛАТР присовокупить к глянцевателю,  чтобы не "греть", а просто подсушивать.


Хм-хм... А если развить идею с банкой и внутрь банки просто лампочку накаливания небольшой мощности поместить? Тут правда поварьировать можно еще - банку вверх или вниз отверстием держать - и стенки изнутри можно покрасить чтоб грела сама банка а не лучи от лампочки... Если недостаточно равномерный прогрев, можно две-три лампочки сосиской подвесить наверное... и еще их можно последовательно соединить чтоб они только "вполнакала" светились, если мощности многовато все равно... (вот разошёлся-то в фантазиях)

Цитата:


> В ряде квартир в ряде городов при "комнатной" температуре залоги скорее покроются мхом, чем высохнут...


Точно-точно, это прям взято из моего детства - в комнате где жили, плесневели книги в шкафах ))


----------



## vikatik (23 Мар 2018)

Alex_Bond88 (28.12.2016, 02:20) писал:


> ...Залить лайку этим раствором, в банке или бутылки тщательно потрясти, оставить на 15-30 мин.


Информация к размышлению. Поищите поиском "кожа лайка+вода". Вот что находится:
- Лайка... "Недостатком является неустойчивость к действию воды: при намокании кожа раздубливается, а при высыхании становится жесткой."
...
«Но слабое дубление … даёт низкую водостойкость. После намокания и высыхания становится жёсткой»
...
"Этим методом получают лайку - белые, мягкие и тягучие кожи, которые обладают низкой устойчивостью к действию воды."
...
"Лайка плохо переносит воздействие влаги, а после высыхания теряет форму и свойства. "
...

Везде, где идет речь о чистке кожи, вода часто рассматривается как один из вариантов очистителя для некоторых видов выделки.
Однако, как только где-то упоминается лайка, звучит категоричное:
"Категорически запрещается воздействие на этот вид кожи водой".

Т.е. выпрямить то ее получится, но после высыхания это уже будет не тот материал, конкретные свойства которого так нужны в данном конкретном функциональном элементе инструмента.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Мар 2018)

vikatik писал:


> конкретные свойства которого так нужны в данном конкретном функциональном элементе инструмента.


1. Лайка дамских театральных перчаток и лайка аккордеона- не одно и то же.

2. Конкретные свойства- как раз не те теряются, что нужны в язычковых.  Теряется "новый" внешний вид и тянучесть. А упругость как раз сохраняется, и даже вырастает)).  

Не читайте на ночь советских газет...


----------



## vikatik (23 Мар 2018)

Вот смотрите, Кузалоглы - многие простаки, прочитав Ваши убедительные комментарии могут решить, что Вы даете какой-то глубокий и основательный совет, просто приняв его на веру.
Однако, если почитать Ваши собственные вопросы, которые Вы задавали относительно недавно вот здесь:

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-5196.html
"А вот вопрос: нельзя ли просто оторвать, перевернуть и приклеить? Ведь гладкая кожаная часть куда как лучше приляжет к проёму. А замшевая (шершавая) пусть будет поверху. Так можно поступить?"

Т.е. выходит, что Ваши знания носят поверхностный характер, что очевидно. (только не сердитесь, примите как данность)
Если бы все было так просто, то дорогостоящая аккордеонная лайка никому была бы не нужна - все мастера ее отмачивали бы и переклеивали. А может - просто переворачивали бы наоборот, как Вы предложили ранее.

Я задал вопрос про намачивание лайки серьезному местному мастеру. Что он мне ответил? - "Это полнейшая чепуха. Лайка потеряет свойства, загрубеет." 
Я ему сказал - Но ведь так даже некоторые мастера делают?
Его ответ был таков: "Мастера" бывают разные.

Если сказать проще - то такой способ - просто от бедности и безысходности. Это примерно то же самое, как расклеившийся стул скрутить шурупами (видел такое неоднократно) - первое время будет держаться, потом скоро раскачается и рассыпется окончательно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Мар 2018)

А в первом классе средней школы я писал слово "корова" с тремя буквами А.   Значит, знания мои пожизненно поверхностны?

Давайте по сути вопроса. Если Вы отремонтировали хотя бы 100-150 инструментов- Ваши знания я запишу золотыми буквами и повешу на стену.))
П.С. Заказать под ГДР-овский инструмент комплект залогов в Италии или Германии- очень просто. Но ни один из владельцев ГДР-овских инструментов не готов оплатить такой счёт. Все говорят: мне главнодело чтоб играло всё хорошо, и чтоб в пенсию бабушкину уложиться...


----------



## MAN (23 Мар 2018)

Расклеившийся стул вовсе не обязательно скреплять шурупами, можно его просто заново склеить. После чего он вполне может прослужить даже дольше, чем до ремонта. Но это конечно вариант для безысходно бедных, лучше купить новый стул, а этот выбросить.


----------



## vev (23 Мар 2018)

*vikatik*,

Согласен и с Вами и с Александрами...
Все от безысходности... Лучше быть красивым и богатым... Одежду не стирать и не чистить, а покупать новую... Машину на заправлять...

Реалии совершенно другие. Комплект залогов для Юпитера в Москве обходился больше 100$. В магазине Карини дешевле, но оптом. 

Ни коим образом после описанной процедуры выпрямления лайки ничего не ухудшается, даже если это мнение некоего ГУРУ, особливо для инструментов, стоимость которых ниже стоимости материалов для ремонта.

Ну и хотелось бы попросить вести себя более сдержанно и корректно. С одно стороны Вы просите советов, а с другой - поливаете помоями ответивших. Как-то это не айс...

P.S. ну а основным критерием является практика. Берете залог и проводите все, что описано здесь и на Мир баяна. После получения результата мы сможем продолжить дискуссию на несколько другом уровне


----------



## ugly (18 Ноя 2018)

Уже не помню, где я это видел.
Но попробовал такой инструмент из скрепки - смог выпрямить почти все залоги, кроме одного, который был винтом. Но и тот стал намного лучше.
Причём выпрямил прямо на планках. Почему-то залоги отошли только "внешние", те что внутри резонаторов - намного лучше.


----------



## VladimirL (20 Ноя 2018)

Доводилось когда-то слышать о фотоплёнке или рентген-плёнке, наклеиваемых поверх лайки (чтобы лучше прилегало). Чем их закрепляют, не знаю. Сам не пробовал.


----------



## fonare (21 Ноя 2018)

VladimirL писал:


> Доводилось когда-то слышать о фотоплёнке или рентген-плёнке, наклеиваемых поверх лайки (чтобы лучше прилегало). Чем их закрепляют, не знаю. Сам не пробовал.


Из фотоплёнки, или похожего материала делаются "пружинки". Их приклеивают клеем на основе шеллака к лайке. И вообще-то они должны быть почти на всех лайках, кроме маленьких. Потому что без этих пружинок лайка будет отвисать и не выполнять свои функции. Ещё металлические пружинки ставят иногда.


----------



## MAN (21 Ноя 2018)

VladimirL (20.11.2018, 17:23) писал:


> Доводилось когда-то слышать о фотоплёнке или рентген-плёнке, наклеиваемых поверх лайки (чтобы лучше прилегало).


А вот заглядывать внутрь гармоник вам, судя по сказанному, не доводилось никогда...
Из небезызвестной книги Фадеева и Кузнецова:


----------



## VladimirL (22 Ноя 2018)

fonare писал:


> VladimirL писал:Доводилось когда-то слышать о фотоплёнке или рентген-плёнке, наклеиваемых поверх лайки (чтобы лучше прилегало). Чем их закрепляют, не знаю. Сам не пробовал.
> 
> Из фотоплёнки, или похожего материала делаются "пружинки". Их приклеивают клеем на основе шеллака к лайке. И вообще-то они должны быть почти на всех лайках, кроме маленьких. Потому что без этих пружинок лайка будет отвисать и не выполнять свои функции. Ещё металлические пружинки ставят иногда.


По логике должны быть, но вот ни в одном из инструментов, в которые доводилось заглянуть, не видел (да, лайка несколько отвисала там и аккордом плохо отвечал без продавливания). Металлические видел. Их кружками лайки поверху закрепляют. Т.е. прямо шеллаковым клеем и "схватывается" нормально? Если доведётся, попробую. Киноплёнку ацетоном клеили раньше, это знаю, а вот к лайке приклеивать не доводилось. Спасибо!


----------



## VladimirL (22 Ноя 2018)

*MAN*, в гармоники не заглядывал, каюсь.  У меня вообще трепетное отношение к хорошим инструментам, без необходимости сам стараюсь не лезть, чтобы не навредить. С хорошим инструментом предпочту к мастеру идти.

p.s. В баянчики простенькие заглядывал, но совсем немного и в один кнопочный аккордеон (Орфей). Пружинки делать доводилось "на коленке", было дело. Выборку тульскую раскидывать и собирать несколько раз довелось (а кто бы ещё возился с моим древним инструментом?  ). Восковал как-то правый полукорпус на одном инструменте, нужно было очень быстро привести его в рабочее состояние. Но это был экстрим и экспромт одновременно. Другого выбора, в тот момент, не имелось. Вот собственно и весь мой небольшой опыт с ремонтом баянов, на текущий момент.


----------



## gerborisov (22 Ноя 2018)

VladimirL (22.11.2018, 04:03) писал:


> Пружинки делать доводилось "на коленке", было дело. Выборку тульскую раскидывать и собирать несколько раз довелось (а кто бы ещё возился с моим древним инструментом?  ). Восковал как-то правый полукорпус на одном инструменте, нужно было очень быстро привести его в рабочее состояние.


 С таким послужным списком, Вы сами советы раздавать можете


----------



## MAN (22 Ноя 2018)

VladimirL (22.11.2018, 04:03) писал:


> MAN, в гармоники не заглядывал, каюсь.


Так аккордеоны, в том числе и кнопочные (а некоторые из последних принято ещё называть баянами) это и есть гармоники. Ну и, если вы заглядывали в простенькие баянчики и даже занимались таким серьёзным ремонтом, то как могли не увидеть ни в одном из них пружинки из фотоплёнки я просто ума не приложу.


----------



## fonare (23 Ноя 2018)

Примерно так это должно выглядеть.


----------



## VladimirL (23 Ноя 2018)

gerborisov (22.11.2018, 05:36) писал:


> С таким послужным списком, Вы сами советы раздавать можете


Спасибо за столь высокую оценку, только какой там список.
Если знаю что, всегда подскажу, но мне до мастеров...


----------



## VladimirL (23 Ноя 2018)

MAN/ писал:


> VladimirL (22.11.2018, 04:03) писал:MAN, в гармоники не заглядывал, каюсь. Так аккордеоны, в том числе и кнопочные (а некоторые из последних принято ещё называть баянами) это и есть гармоники. Ну и, если вы заглядывали в простенькие баянчики и даже занимались таким серьёзным ремонтом, то как могли не увидеть ни в одном из них пружинки из фотоплёнки я просто ума не приложу.


Просто мне они уже такие доставались. Выборка же вообще в
моём баяне была покурочена вандалом каким-то. Видно хотел
облегчить левый полукорпус, а дальше регистровой механики
его не хватило. Инструмент, судя по всему один из опытных
образцов, предшественник "Ясная поляна". Больше ценен как
история развития баянного дела, когда экспериментировали.
А пружинки, стальные "усики", были в Орфее, в басовой части.


----------



## VladimirL (23 Ноя 2018)

fonare писал:


> Примерно так это должно выглядеть.


Спасибо за этот наглядный образец!


----------



## misterksf1 (21 Фев 2019)

Могу поделиться своим способом выравнивания "зажеванной" мехом лайки залогов на басовой планке своего Юпитера.
Когда простое накручивание не спасало, скальпелем отковырнул целулоидную пружину и залог. Клей на лайке зачистил скальпелем, насколько это было возможно. Чтобы придать нужную предварительную цилиндрическую форму лайке приматываю тонкой веревкой(нитью) на цилиндрическую металлическую оправу нужного диаметра ( в моем случае пошла труба от пылесоса LG). Для увлажнения лайки держу ее вместе с трубой несколько минут над струей холодного пара бытового ультразвукового увлажнителя воздуха. Для ускорения сушки кладу на панельный стальной радиатор сверху, где выходит вверх теплый воздух. Перед наклейкой на проем слегка "вспушиваю" скальпелем рабочую поверхность лайки. На залог наклеиваю вместо старой "пружины" такую же полоску , отрезанную от черных(засвеченных) концов пролежавшей более десятилетия скрученной в родной коробочке пленки KODAK .


----------



## andrey.p6 (18 Май 2019)

Так всё же, чем лучше приклеивать пружинки из фотоплёнки к залогам?
Быстросохнущий клей из маленьких тюбиков подойдёт?
И, я так понимаю, нужно каким-то образом плёнку предварительно более-менее распрямить? Иначе, долго пролежавшая в закрученном состоянии плёнка, будет чрезмерно пружинить в сторону планки, что создаст проблему не только при приклеивании пружинки, но и проблему с ответом голоса в тот момент, когда этот залог должен отклониться от "нулевого положения"?


----------



## ugly (18 Май 2019)

Если плёнка уж очень сильно пружинит - просто берем полосочку потоньше...


----------



## andrey.p6 (19 Май 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Если плёнка уж очень сильно пружинит - просто берем полосочку потоньше...


А клеить на какой клей лучше? Момент кристалл, или быстро сохнущий клей из маленьких тюбиков? Шеллака нет.


----------



## misterksf1 (19 Май 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> А клеить на какой клей лучше? Момент кристалл, или быстро сохнущий клей из маленьких тюбиков? Шеллака нет.


Я на своем Юпитере и на клапанах, и на залогах использовал только БФ-6 из аптеки. Обезжиривал поверхности лайки под клей бензином "Калоша". Все ОК.


----------



## andrey.p6 (19 Май 2019)

misterksf1 написал(а):


> Я на своем Юпитере и на клапанах, и на залогах использовал только БФ-6 из аптеки. Обезжиривал поверхности лайки под клей бензином "Калоша". Все ОК.


Так норм? Или сильно изгибается лента, нужно ещё тоньше делать?


----------



## andrey.p6 (19 Май 2019)

misterksf1 написал(а):


> Я на своем Юпитере и на клапанах, и на залогах использовал только БФ-6 из аптеки. Обезжиривал поверхности лайки под клей бензином "Калоша". Все ОК.


Я правильно понял, что и залоги к планке, и "пружинку" к залогу можно клеить на БФ-6?
Долго он сохнет?


----------



## ugly (19 Май 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Так норм? Или сильно изгибается лента, нужно ещё тоньше делать?


Их обычно на треугольник делают. Такая тонкая и длинная с хорошей вероятностью вывернется вбок, да подлезет под соседний клапан...


----------



## andrey.p6 (19 Май 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Их обычно на треугольник делают. Такая тонкая и длинная с хорошей вероятностью вывернется вбок, да подлезет под соседний клапан...


Посмотрим, как будет. Узкие под треугольник у меня не получаются, а широкая даже под треугольник - слишком тяжёлая. Делал короткую, но её недостаточно. Остановился на таким варианте, только немного короче подрезаю.
А ещё я не пойму, тут что, нельзя удалять и редактировать сообщения?


----------



## ugly (19 Май 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> А ещё я не пойму, тут что, нельзя удалять и редактировать сообщения?


Можно, но недолго.


----------



## vev (19 Май 2019)

А зачем все эти мучения? Есть же проверенный способ с металлическими пружинами. Не думаю, что заказать комплект из Италии будет непомерно дорого. Там уже давно подобраны размеры и жесткость...

Для примера:



http://www.carinidena.it/MS5ECOMMERCE60/jsp/eco_cc_home_bs_portlet.jsp?p=dettarti&codarti=3632


----------



## andrey.p6 (19 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> А зачем все эти мучения? Есть же проверенный способ с металлическими пружинами. Не думаю, что заказать комплект из Италии будет непомерно дорого. Там уже давно подобраны размеры и жесткость...
> 
> Для примера:
> 
> ...


По поиску на форуме такой информации мне не попадалось, а про такой проверенный способ я узнал только от Вас.
Можете рассказать, что к чему там? Я совершенно ничего не понял, даже учитывая то что переводчик автоматически написал всё на русском языке


----------



## vev (19 Май 2019)

так...

Ну или там же у Карини заказать набор пластиковых пружин на залоги... Зачем тратить время и извращаться с пленкой?


----------



## andrey.p6 (19 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> так...
> 
> Ну или там же у Карини заказать набор пластиковых пружин на залоги... Зачем тратить время и извращаться с пленкой?


Оо, круто! А я и не знал о таком!
Сколько стоит набор таких пружин как на фото? У меня в правой голосовой части 90 залогов снаружи.


----------



## vev (19 Май 2019)

andrey.p6, 

не скажу сколько стоит набор. Я брал в свое время штук по 100-200 каждого размера и дешевые кружки (вроде картон) разного размера. Кожаные кружки значительно дороже. Стоило это копейки в магазине у Карини. Видел на eBay. Там были подороже. 

Если нужны всякие шняги в разумном количестве и разумной цены, то надо договариваться с теми, кто собирается в Кастелифидардо и брать там.


----------



## andrey.p6 (19 Май 2019)

vev написал(а):


> andrey.p6,
> 
> не скажу сколько стоит набор. Я брал в свое время штук по 100-200 каждого размера и дешевые кружки (вроде картон) разного размера. Кожаные кружки значительно дороже. Стоило это копейки в магазине у Карини. Видел на eBay. Там были подороже.
> 
> Если нужны всякие шняги в разумном количестве и разумной цены, то надо договариваться с теми, кто собирается в Кастелифидардо и брать там.


Я и слов-то таких не слышал, а не то чтобы кто-то из моих знакомых туда собирался)))
С плёнкой реального времени ушло 8 часов, при чём я это делал в свободное от работы время. Правда, вместе со временем ушёл и ответ)))) Вроде продувал ртом после высыхания, и подрезал те пружинки где было большое усилие. По итогу: оставлю так на несколт дней, пусть залоги под действием пружин немного подравняются. А после - обрежу их по минимуму, или вообще сниму. Может быть использую залоги с донора.

И ещё хочу сказать: те залоги, которые были с заломами, мочил в воде и сушил при комнатной температуре. Залог становится ровный, но после приклеивания, если перевернуть резонатор вверх ногами, залог отклоняется от "нулевого положения". Делаю вывод, что эффект от этой процедуры есть, но это далеко от исходных свойств лайки.


----------



## andrey.p6 (21 Май 2019)

Прошло 2 дня. Я подрезал часть пленки на 40-50% от той длины, которая была. Некоторые совсем снял. Теперь всё играет как надо, осталось только отнести к мастеру на настройку некоторых голосов. В общей сложности таких голосов, требующих внимания, я насчитал 14 штук. Когда играешь одиночными нотами - вообще всё неплохо звучит. Но как только начинаешь брать аккорды в правой, в которые входит хотя бы 1 звук из эти 14, то слышна фальшь.
Отдельно хочу сказать спасибо за совет с клеем БФ-6 - это вещь!!! Что в аптеке 40 рублей. Клеить очень удобно, одно удовольствие. Сегодня (по прошествии 2 суток) ненужные "пружинки" оторвал вообще без каких либо проблем! Только нужно залог придерживать в том месте, где отрываешь. При том что сам клей держит их хорошо, всё что нужно оторвать - отрывается без последствий.


----------



## vyachek (28 Май 2019)

По поводу пленки. Не обязательно применять кино или фотопленку. Сейчас они в дефиците. В магазинах канцтоваров большой выбор пластиковых папок разной толщины, но лучше использовать пленку для ламинирования. У нее изначально задана толщина в пределах 80...250 мкм, что позволяет выбрать оптимальный вариант. Кстати, в инструментах начального уровня эту пленку можно использовать вместо залогов. Свою роль они выполняют надежно, только хлопают погромче.


----------



## andrey.p6 (28 Май 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> По поводу пленки. Не обязательно применять кино или фотопленку. Сейчас они в дефиците. В магазинах канцтоваров большой выбор пластиковых папок разной толщины, но лучше использовать пленку для ламинирования. У нее изначально задана толщина в пределах 80...250 мкм, что позволяет выбрать оптимальный вариант. Кстати, в инструментах начального уровня эту пленку можно использовать вместо залогов. Свою роль они выполняют надежно, только хлопают погромче.


Думаю, "пружинка" из папки вряд ли вернёт уже деформированный залог на место, чтобы при этом ещё и ответ остался хороший. Но, если есть опыт использования, значит можно пробовать.


----------



## РОДИС (26 Июл 2021)

VladimirL написал(а):


> fonare писал:По логике должны быть, но вот ни в одном из инструментов, в которые доводилось заглянуть, не видел (да, лайка несколько отвисала там и аккордом плохо отвечал без продавливания). Металлические видел. Их кружками лайки поверху закрепляют. Т.е. прямо шеллаковым клеем и "схватывается" нормально? Если доведётся, попробую. Киноплёнку ацетоном клеили раньше, это знаю, а вот к лайке приклеивать не доводилось. Спасибо!


Киноплёнку хорошо клеить к лайке моментом 88.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Июл 2021)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> Я и слов-то таких не слышал, а не то чтобы кто-то из моих знакомых туда собирался)))
> С плёнкой реального времени ушло 8 часов, при чём я это делал в свободное от работы время. Правда, вместе со временем ушёл и ответ)))) Вроде продувал ртом после высыхания, и подрезал те пружинки где было большое усилие. По итогу: оставлю так на несколт дней, пусть залоги под действием пружин немного подравняются. А после - обрежу их по минимуму, или вообще сниму. Может быть использую залоги с донора.
> Посмотреть вложение 8254
> И ещё хочу сказать: те залоги, которые были с заломами, мочил в воде и сушил при комнатной температуре. Залог становится ровный, но после приклеивания, если перевернуть резонатор вверх ногами, залог отклоняется от "нулевого положения". Делаю вывод, что эффект от этой процедуры есть, но это далеко от исходных свойств лайки.


Многовато клея, прямо половину пружинки приклеели)). Лучше мазать только пяточку, не более 1/4 длины. 
А жесткость можно регулировать шириной пластиковой полоски. Чем уже, тем мягче. Чувствуете, что жестковата - срежьте ширину.
Не переусердствуйте с загибом пружины. Сильный загиб в сторону залога приведет к излишнему сопротивлению потока воздуха, голос будет "задушен". 
Я обычно сначала восстанавливаю геометрию залога. Делаю его прямым с ЕЛЕ заметным изгибом в сторону голоса в зоне пятки. Остальная часть - прямая. Потом пружинка, если необходима, также прямая с еле заметным изгибом у пяточки. Дугой - не надо, это перебор. И обязательно проверка: если подуть на резонатор сверху, в область приклеенной лайки, то она должна легко подниматься потоком воздуха, при этом в покое прилегать к голосовому отверстию. Золотая середина)).


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (26 Дек 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> ... в инструментах начального уровня эту пленку можно использовать вместо залогов. Свою роль они выполняют надежно, только хлопают погромче.


А у Вас личный опыт использования плёнки в роли залогов был? Если да, то какой толщиной плёнки Вы пользовались?


----------



## vyachek (26 Дек 2021)

Не поленился, проверил микрометром 0,2 мм.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (26 Дек 2021)

А есл


vyachek написал(а):


> Не поленился, проверил микрометром 0,2 мм.


А если потоньше взять, может они и хлопать перестанут


----------



## vyachek (3 Янв 2022)

Сами залоги легко отпариваются утюгом. Для этого их нужно гладкой стороной наклеить на малярный скотч, положить на твердую гладкую поверхность, накрыть тканью. Затем пройти утюгом: один раз на отпаривание и один раз насухую. После этого ткань убрать и дать окончательно просохнуть.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Янв 2022)

Я уж как-то писал про самый простой способ правки лаечек.
Раскладываем мокрые залоги по поверхности банки 3л. Заматываем чистой портянкой поверх. Наливаем в банку кипяток. Закрываем крышку банки, ставим на печку. Утром выставляем конструкцию в дом. Сымаем портянку. Всё готово.


----------



## vev (3 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly, 
Портянка должна быть летняя или зимняя?


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Янв 2022)

Как всем известно, летняя портянка (саржевая),- длиннее, 90 см. Стало быть, если банка 3л, то летняя предпочтительнее. Если банка 2л, то лучше зимняя портянка. Байковая либо суконная. Она 70 см, ибо зимнюю не мотают до икроножных мышц). 
Поверьте мотальщику портянок с 20-летним стажем)… . До сих пор валенки ношу только с портяночками. Класс!


----------



## vev (4 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly, 
да тоже портянки предпочитаю носкам... И опыт также имеется...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (8 Янв 2022)

Пипец Вы древние)))
Валенки, портянки... - только лапти!!!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (8 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Пипец Вы древние)))
> Валенки, портянки... - только лапти!!!


Если серьёзно, обожаю в валенках гонять, только в укороченных, чтоб на газ удобно давить было))


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (9 Янв 2022)

Большое спасибо за ответы! Хотелось бы услышать, какие залоги долговечнее, пластиковые или кожаные, тем более БУ? Надолго ли их хватит? Они же, как и язычки, стремятся занять своё бывшее состояние. Если проблема только в том, что они хлопают, не проще ли решить этот вопрос, а не мучиться с кожаными залогами?


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Янв 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Хотелось бы услышать,


Слушайте. На инструмент надо ставить то, что задумано производителем. Автором.
Кстати. Сколько я переделал инструментов по клапанам с поролона на фильц, так меня надо в аду на сковороде жарить уже. Ну не по-божески есмь сие действо). Делать надо как задумано изобретателем и производителем... .


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (9 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> ...Делать надо как задумано изобретателем и производителем... .


Это, наверное, уже по желанию заказчика? Не хотите же Вы сказать что, несмотря на то что пластиковые залоги гораздо лучше кожаных, надо всё равно ставить лайку.
P.S. Вопрос задан не для профессионального ремонта. Хотел для себя выяснить, что надёжнее работает пластик или кожа.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (9 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> ...Сколько я переделал инструментов по клапанам с поролона на фильц, так меня надо в аду на сковороде жарить уже...


Я тоже хочу быть зажаренным на сковородке... )) и переклеить на своём инструменте поеденный фетр на фильц. Нет желания заниматься экспериментами. Если не секрет, какой фильц Вы использовали?


----------



## vev (9 Янв 2022)

Aleks Gluhow, 

все топовые инструменты с кожаными залогами. Ни разу не видел серьезного итальянца с пластиком... Вот и думайте...


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (10 Янв 2022)

vev, 
Может всё дело в традициях?


----------



## MAN (10 Янв 2022)

olegoleg1974d написал(а):


> лайка делает звук круглее


Если не секрет, а какую же геометрическую форму придают звучанию язычковых инструментов проёмные клапаны из майлара, эллипсоидную, овальную или, может быть, многоугольную?


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (14 Янв 2022)

Как не крути, а будущее всё равно за синтетикой.


----------



## olegoleg1974d (14 Янв 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Как не крути, а будущее всё равно за синтетикой.


В данном случае - вряд ли. Также резонаторы и корпуса из пластика - ни о чем.


----------



## gerborisov (14 Янв 2022)

Керамические духовые уже есть. И если керамический резонатор. Все части напечатаны и подогнаны до сотых. форма рассчитана для улучшения акустики. Поле непаханое. Есть куда развиваться. Нужен условный Маск в аккордеоне


----------



## kep (15 Янв 2022)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Поле непаханое. Есть куда развиваться. Нужен условный Маск в аккордеоне


Каваньоло с 2018 года делает карбоновые корпуса. Вот страничка, там есть видео:
Manouche NewTech


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (15 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Каваньоло с 2018 года делает карбоновые корпуса. Вот страничка, там есть видео:
> Manouche NewTech


Дойдёт дело и до залогов, звуки станут не просто круглые, а шарообразные


----------



## ugly (15 Янв 2022)

Если дело дойдёт до кустарной печати на 3д-принтерах, то возможно. А для промышленного производства уровень спроса слишком никакой, нет смысла в технологичности, которая пока что требует тиражей...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (17 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Каваньоло с 2018 года делает карбоновые корпуса. Вот страничка, там есть видео:
> Manouche NewTech


Спасибо. Интересно. 
Но, к сожалению, звук не впечатлил. Насколько я понял, карбоновый корпус используют для цифрового аккордеона/баяна. И да, он реально очень лёгкий)). 
Было бы интересно послушать такой корпус с аккустической начинкой начинкой: с деревянными резонаторами и металлическими голосами.


----------



## kep (17 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Спасибо. Интересно.
> Но, к сожалению, звук не впечатлил. Насколько я понял, карбоновый корпус используют для цифрового аккордеона/баяна. И да, он реально очень лёгкий)).
> Было бы интересно послушать такой корпус с аккустической начинкой начинкой: с деревянными резонаторами и металлическими голосами.


Нет, это акустические инструменты серии NewTech, все, как Вы хотели. Их цифровые инструменты - отдельная тема.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Янв 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Нет, это акустические инструменты серии NewTech, все, как Вы хотели. Их цифровые инструменты - отдельная тема.


А я нашел видео, где был представлен именно электронный аккордеон с карбоновым корпусом. До нужно видео, видимо, не добрался))).


----------



## kep (18 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> А я нашел видео, где был представлен именно электронный аккордеон с карбоновым корпусом. До нужно видео, видимо, не добрался))).


----------



## kep (18 Янв 2022)




----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Янв 2022)

Спасибо большое. На последнем видео звук больше всего понравился)).
Или Эрик разыгрался хорошо.
Хороший мужик, отзывчивый. Мы с ним в Клингентале в 1998 году познакомились. Он выступал со своим ансамблем с концертом, а я был участником. Там и познакомились, потом переписывались по почте, нотами обменивались)). Вот времена были - доинтернетные.


----------



## kep (18 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Спасибо большое. На последнем видео звук больше всего понравился)).


Можно посравнивать с деревянными моделями - так будет честнее, у Каваньоло звук французо-специфичный. Похоже, ничего не испортилось, звук Manouche мне кажется самым породистым, но там и качество записи наилучшее.
Что касается их цифровых моделей Digit - до недавнего времени они были самые продвинутые - и по возможностям и по звуку. Но стоят как паровоз и крайне плохо продвигаются на рынок за пределами Франции.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (19 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> ...Сколько я переделал инструментов по клапанам с поролона на фильц, так меня надо в аду на сковороде жарить уже... .





Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> ... Если не секрет, какой фильц Вы использовали?


... Друг оставь покурить, а в ответ тишина, он вчера не вернулся из боя.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Янв 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> ... Друг оставь покурить, а в ответ тишина, он вчера не вернулся из боя.


Я не хочу рекламировать никого. Наши российские 2-3 "элитных" магазина, и Ебей. В большинстве случаев люди приносят сами, из этих элитных. Кто Ебеем владеет- там дешевле. Ещё дешевле завести канал знакомых от тамошних капиталистов- на мастеров ТАМ- на мастеров ТУТ, это самое путное дело.
Ну, если Вы начинаете входить в тему- просто наберите в поиск "купить материалы для ремонта гармоней баянов", увидите эти наши магазины.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (20 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я не хочу рекламировать никого. Наши российские 2-3 "элитных" магазина, и Ебей. В большинстве случаев люди приносят сами, из этих элитных. Кто Ебеем владеет- там дешевле. Ещё дешевле завести канал знакомых от тамошних капиталистов- на мастеров ТАМ- на мастеров ТУТ, это самое путное дело.
> Ну, если Вы начинаете входить в тему- просто наберите в поиск "купить материалы для ремонта гармоней баянов", увидите эти наши магазины.


Я не стремился узнать где Вы его берёта, хотелось узнать что из себя представляет тот фильц, которым Вы пользуетесь, толщина, плотность и прочие параметры. Он же, по-видимому, бывает разный, вот и хотелось услышать совет, на что обращать внимание при покупке. Он не нужен мне в больших количествах. Я не занимаюсь профессиональным ремонтом инструментов.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Янв 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Он же, по-видимому, бывает разный


Ни разу не видел "провального" фильца, где вместо кожи- б/у дерматин... . Это узкоспециальное изделие, полагаю, во всём мире делают 3-4 конторы. Равно как и не видел предложений купить недорого. 
Всё, что видел- примерно одинаковое. Разные толщины, цвета, но качество всегда одно и то же.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (20 Янв 2022)

Да, выбор богатый! А что именно прикупить, хрен его знает... Какой толщины, какой плотности...?


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> хрен его знает... Какой толщины, какой плотности...?


 Толщину, я думаю, нужно выбирать из тех соображений, чтобы не пришлось потом сильно гнуть рычаги при регулировке клавиатуры, то есть такую, чтобы новый пирог фильц+лайка имел ту же суммарную толщину, что и изначальный пирог поролон+лайка, ну а плотность... чем плотнее будет фильц, тем хуже он будет выполнять свою функцию демпфера и тем сложнее будет добиться плотного прилегания клапанов к деке. Слышал (но именно слышал, собственного опыта не имею), что в качестве демпфирующей прокладки на клапанах весьма успешно используют флис.


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Всё, что видел- примерно одинаковое. Разные толщины, цвета, но качество всегда одно и то же.


А как же используемое сырьё? Его же (фильц) делают сейчас не только из натуральной шерсти, но из шерсти с синтетикой в разных пропорциях, а также и из чистой синтетики. Неужели это никак не отражается на интересующих нас свойствах материала?


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> (фильц) делают сейчас не только из натуральной шерсти


Из шерсти видел только на выставке "Моль и её среда обитания")...


----------



## globus (21 Янв 2022)

А фетр жестковат будет? Спашиваю, потому что фильца в руках не держал, его же просто так не найдёшь, как я понял.


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2022)

globus, 






Фетр, технический, декоративный войлок, фильц


Фильц - это современное или заимствованное название давно и хорошо известного нам материала — технического войлока или декоративного фетра. Этот материал получил широкое применения не только для изготовления одежды, но и декорирования



www.filz.ru


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Из шерсти видел только на выставке "Моль и её среда обитания")...











Фетр, толшина 3,5 мм, 30х45 см, белый, Германия


Плотный валяный материал из высококачественных сортов шерсти. Рекомендуется для небольших офортных станков и прессов. Имеет плотную однородную структуру, что позволяет равномерно распределять давление под валом и передавать его на бумагу, без тиснения текстуры самого войлока на ней. Толщина...




smolensk.tiu.ru


----------



## globus (21 Янв 2022)

Ага, там ещё бы "кошма" сказали)) А слова разные (фетр фильц), наверное, не без оснований всё-таки придумали? Или только основываясь на плотности?


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Янв 2022)

Всегда считал, и продолжаю это делать: как задумал изобретатель, так и надо делать. Но массовое увлечение фильцевой лентой имеет место быть(. Основной тезис апологетов: "Поролон прослужит 20 лет, а фильцевая прокладка больше". Это говорят люди, которым за 70... . Ну да ладно, все собираются жить как можно дольше. Вот фильцевая лента из Делиции. Не очень дешёвая, но почему-то всем нравится).


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Янв 2022)

Продолжаю полагать, что делать надо так, как задумал изобретатель и сделал производитель. Но число апологетов фильцевой ленты растёт. На вопросы отвечают так: "Поролон прослужит 20 лет, а фильц 40". Это говорят люди , которым 70 лет. Ну и пусть живут вечно. Вот лента от Делиции, явно не продукт стрижки барашка.


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (21 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> ... "Поролон прослужит 20 лет, а фильц 40". Это говорят люди , которым 70 лет. Ну и пусть живут вечно. Вот лента от Делиции, явно не продукт стрижки барашка.
> Посмотреть вложение 12253


Дело не в том, что люди собираются жить вечно, а в том что у них есть желание сделать долговечным инструмент. Разве это плохо, если внуки или правнуки возьмут его в руки, а он как новый, да ещё и звучит шикарно. Такие вещи могут подтолкнуть ребёнка к серьёзным занятиям. По поводу фетра и барашек, слышал, что особо качественный фетр валяли из заячьей шерсти.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Янв 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> особо качественный фетр валяли из заячьей шерсти


Несчастные зайчики... .
Ругайте меня все и далее. Люблю импортный поролон. Просто нипадецки уважаю. Можно компрессию жмакнуть на старом инструменте, где уже пять хозяев померло от старости). Поролон прощает кривизну, брак производителя, некремпующиеся рычаги, поношенность изделия, ну короче всё... . Фильцы и фетры- для ровных дорогих девайсов)… .


----------



## Aleks Gluhow (21 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Несчастные зайчики... .


 Это было давно, этот фетр на инструментах моль и почикала, теперь беда, чем его заменить... )


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Янв 2022)

Ребята, всем привет.
А посмотрите какой я материал присмотрел.
Неопрен.
Мягкий, пружинит хорошо. Структура занятная. И моль, явно не заинтересуется))
Интересно, кто-нибудь ставил на клапана? И как он поведёт себя в деле?
Жалею что не купил. Сам бы с удовольствием поэкспериментировал))


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин, 

есть такая вещь, как старение полимеров... С поролоном это все проходили. Неопрен - тот же полимерный материал. Лично я бы не стал изобретать велосипед....


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Всегда считал, и продолжаю это делать: как задумал изобретатель, так и надо делать. Но массовое увлечение фильцевой лентой имеет место быть(. Основной тезис апологетов: "Поролон прослужит 20 лет, а фильцевая прокладка больше". Это говорят люди, которым за 70... .


А изобретателю сколько? Самолёты вон тоже сперва из фанеры строили, а потом взяли да и перешли на металлы. Я правда в авиации соображаю мало, однако сдаётся мне, что по своим лётно-техническим качествам железные птицы не уступают деревянным. Поэтому думаю, что и фильц (фетр), флис и предлагаемый Игорем неопрен вполне могут заменить собой традиционный поролон без ухудшения качества инструментов, на которых они собой его замещают.



vev написал(а):


> Лично я бы не стал изобретать велосипед....


То есть вы настоятельно рекомендуете воздерживаться от поиска альтернатив и экспериментирования, а покупать для ремонта наших сжимательных ящиков исключительно изобретённые изобретателем гармоник "специализированные" материалы в "специализированных" магазинах по космическим ценам ?


----------



## vyachek (21 Янв 2022)

Aleks Gluhow написал(а):


> Какой толщины, какой плотности


Толщина 2...4 мм. Чем больше толщина, тем тише будут работать клапана. Но не всегда получится увеличить толщину больше, чем было изначально. Рычаги начнут стучать либо по ажурке, либо по крышке ломаной деки. Мягкий фетр предпочтительнее, но не должен сильно ворситься по краям, иначе клапана могут задевать друг за друга. С Делицией и Ебей можно не заморачиваться. То есть конечно можно приобрести материал, изучить его, и с удивлением обнаружить, что ничем не хуже фетр продается у вас в соседнем магазине "Ткани" или "Умелые руки" в 10 раз дешевле.

Post automatically merged: 21 Янв 2022


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> То есть вы настоятельно рекомендуете воздерживаться от поиска альтернатив и экспериментирования, а покупать для ремонта наших сжимательных ящиков исключительно изобретённые изобретателем гармоник "специализированные" материалы в "специализированных" магазинах по космическим ценам ?



О каких космических ценах речь??? Если не заниматься оптовыми ремонтами, то купленный на e-bay кусок фильца с лайкой точно не нанесет серьезного вреда кошельку... Куска за 20 баксов вполне на инструмент хватит....


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> О каких космических ценах речь??? Если не заниматься оптовыми ремонтами, то...


Даже если не заниматься оптовыми ремонтами, покупать материал втридорога только потому, что он, якобы, специально предназначен для ремонта гармоник и поэтому только он является единственно для этого подходящим , не столько вредно для кошелька, сколько обидно. Не знаю как вам, а лично мне, например, вообще не нравится когда кто-то считает меня глупее себя, не имея для этого достаточных оснований. Я донор и охотно отдаю свою кровь ради спасения здоровья и жизни других людей, однако клопов и им подобных кровососущих паразитов я не люблю.


----------



## globus (23 Мар 2022)

БФ-6 это хорошо, легкодоступно, проблем нет. А как насчёт обычного Момента, в тюбиках, Классик? У меня сложилось впечатление, что все эти клеи в тюбиках (обувной, Моменты разных видов) практически одинаковы, что по запаху и другим органолептическим свойствам, что по клеящей спосообности, эластичности и пр.


----------



## stneu (23 Мар 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я уж как-то писал про самый простой способ правки лаечек.
> Раскладываем мокрые залоги по поверхности банки 3л. Заматываем чистой портянкой поверх. Наливаем в банку кипяток. Закрываем крышку банки, ставим на печку. Утром выставляем конструкцию в дом. Сымаем портянку. Всё готово.


Извините за непонятливость:в каком направлении раскладывать лаечки-вдоль оси банки или поперёк?Если вдоль ,то лайка приобретает овал,который будет играть роль ребра жёсткости,что ,наверно,не плохо(не так будет отвисать).Хотелось бы уточнить...


----------



## globus (23 Мар 2022)

Если вдоль оси банки, то она так прилегать не будет, в торце как минимум. Так что поперёк, чтоб преднапряг был небольшой, думаю.


----------



## stneu (23 Мар 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Ножиком скоблить- не надо. Зажимаем залог щепотью и проводим тем местом, где старый клей, по шкурке средней зернистости.
> 
> Далее. Пятилитровая банка кладётся на бок. На неё лепим смоченные залоги, потом туго оборачиваем, пардон, портянкой. Короче, тканью. Ткань зачипириваем булавками. Ставим банку в штатную позу. Наливаем горячую воду. Когда вода остынет- залоги уже с заданной обратной дугой, и сухие.
> 
> Есть мысль. Старый советский фотоглянцеватель в сочетании с ЛАТРом. И первое, и второе- ищется за копейки на том же преступном сайте, Авито. Но пока всё не доходят руки...


Вместо ЛАТРа можно применить модуль регулятора мощности 220 в.,2 квт. с Алиэкспресс.Он не очень дорогой.


----------



## stneu (23 Мар 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Если вдоль оси банки, то она так прилегать не будет, в торце как минимум. Так что поперёк, чтоб преднапряг был небольшой, думаю.


Внимательно перечитал сообщение Кузалоглы,и ,да:;"залоги с заданной обратной дугой"Всё ясно.


----------



## MAN (23 Мар 2022)

globus написал(а):


> Если вдоль оси банки, то она так прилегать не будет, в торце как минимум.


Учитывая соотношение ширины залогов и радиуса кривизны, который они получат при высушивании в таком положении на трёх или пятилитровой банке, щели будут страшные.  Если уж на то пошло, не кажется ли вам, что продольный изгиб залогов обеспечит ещё большую неплотность их прилегания к планкам?


----------



## globus (23 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> не кажется ли вам, что продольный изгиб залогов обеспечит ещё большую неплотность их прилегания к планкам?


Не кажется. Я ещё не примерялся лично, но ведь залог на треть-четверть длины приклеен, считай, прижат. А по поперечному изгибу не прижат на конце никак. Логика))


----------



## MAN (23 Мар 2022)

Хорошо, пойдёмте дальше по тернистому пути логических умопостроений. Отнимите от длины залога четверть, нет даже треть, да в конце-то концов хоть половину приклейте, не кажется ли вам, что оставшаяся не приклеенная и, считай, никак не прижатая к планке величина всё равно будет больше его ширины?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Учитывая соотношение ширины залогов и радиуса кривизны, который они получат при высушивании в таком положении на трёх или пятилитровой банке, щели будут страшные.  Если уж на то пошло, не кажется ли вам, что продольный изгиб залогов обеспечит ещё большую неплотность их прилегания к планкам?


Коллега, Вы видели когда-то пятилитровую банку? Еённый диаметр настолько велик, что обратный задаваемый нами радиус кривизны ничтожно мал. Никаких страшных и ужасных щелей там не будет. Вы- в теме? Или просто нечем заняться?


----------



## MAN (23 Мар 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Еённый диаметр настолько велик, что обратный задаваемый нами радиус кривизны ничтожно мал. Никаких страшных и ужасных щелей там не будет.


Это вы мне говорите?  Ведь я как раз именно то, что вы только что сказали, пытаюсь донести до сознания Глобуса. А почему я это делаю? Да, потому что мне в данный момент действительно просто нечем больше заняться. 
P. S. А вы такой занятой, что вам даже смайлик в тексте заметить не досуг?


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Мар 2022)

Я готов принести извинения и выразить почтение, если нужно. Ваш юмор настолько тонок и иногда не к месту, что распознать движения Ваших извилин очень сложно, и не нужно. Никому.


----------



## MAN (24 Мар 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я готов принести извинения и выразить почтение, если нужно.


Не нужно. Никому. Отдыхайте, вы вероятно утомлены ввиду своей чрезвычайной занятости важными и нужными делами.


----------



## Раиса Комар (31 Мар 2022)

globus написал(а):


> БФ-6 это хорошо, легкодоступно, проблем нет. А как насчёт обычного Момента, в тюбиках, Классик? У меня сложилось впечатление, что все эти клеи в тюбиках (обувной, Моменты разных видов) практически одинаковы, что по запаху и другим органолептическим свойствам, что по клеящей спосообности, эластичности и пр.


Отнюдь, все Моменты разные, например обычный, запросто плавит поролон, и его им не склеить, рекомендую для ремонта Момент Кристалл, им можно все части склеить кроме дерева разумеется .


----------



## Павел А. (17 Апр 2022)

Здравствуйте! Когда-то давно, в самом начале этой ветки, уважаемый Kuzalogly писал:


Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Ножиком скоблить- не надо. Зажимаем залог щепотью и проводим тем местом, где старый клей, по шкурке средней зернистости.
> 
> Далее. Пятилитровая банка кладётся на бок. На неё лепим смоченные залоги, потом туго оборачиваем, пардон, портянкой. Короче, тканью. Ткань зачипириваем булавками. Ставим банку в штатную позу. Наливаем горячую воду. Когда вода остынет- залоги уже с заданной обратной дугой, и сухие.
> 
> Есть мысль. Старый советский фотоглянцеватель в сочетании с ЛАТРом. И первое, и второе- ищется за копейки на том же преступном сайте, Авито. Но пока всё не доходят руки...


Так вот, в связи с этим хотелось бы узнать, дошли ли руки. И, если дошли, то какой результат показывает сей аппарат в нелёгком деле лечения язычковых инструментов?


----------



## Раиса Комар (4 Май 2022)

Даааааапп!!!!! Прочитав все сообщения, прам даже руки зачесались сесть и написать диссертацию " Распремление залогов на язычковом муз. инструменте баян" Ну Нобелевская конечно мне за это не светит, а зарплату р.на 100 поднимут!


----------



## Павел А. (4 Май 2022)

К счастью, этот форум даёт простор для написания диссертаций по многим вопросам, связанным с язычковыми. И создателям, и всем делящимся своим опытом за это огромное СПАСИБО большими буквами!


----------

